# Star link



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2022)

Last year we got on Star link waiting list. Got impatient so we ordered the RV set up. Not as powerfull and lower on priority list.
Installation: people complain about having to install themselves. Yikes you put it on roof turn it on and that is all. It points itself. 
Speed. Lighting fast but at night be low on priority list slowed way down. 
Reluctantly we sent it back. We hate Comcast. 
2 weeks later, we came up on list for regular unit. It will be here Monday. I will review it here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 16, 2022)

I like mine. I am still not up to full speed over my RV set up, but acceptable for our use!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> I like mine. I am still not up to full speed over my RV set up, but acceptable for our use!!!


So you only have RV or both.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2022)

I'll be interested to hear what you have to say on the home unit. I hate any of the cable or internet companies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll be interested to hear what you have to say on the home unit. I hate any of the cable or internet companies.


Their customer service is mostly email. Quick response and very helpful. Kathie had to call century link for my mother today. 45 minutes to talk to someone.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 16, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Their customer service is mostly email. Quick response and very helpful. Kathie had to call century link for my mother today. 45 minutes to talk to someone.


Yea, century link is terrible, over priced too, I'd like to get another provider too, looking forward to your review...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 16, 2022)

Damn, Mike, I thought you just splurged for dial-up a few months ago!

Interested in your feedback - I got rid of all the cable companies and had fiber hooked up through ATT a while back - been very happy with it. They aren't as responsive as old Ma Bell, but I have to give ATT credit they came out to fix a cut line within a couple days just last week.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2022)

SENC said:


> Damn, Mike, I thought you just splurged for dial-up a few months ago!
> 
> Interested in your feedback - I got rid of all the cable companies and had fiber hooked up through ATT a while back - been very happy with it. They aren't as responsive as old Ma Bell, but I have to give ATT credit they came out to fix a cut line within a couple days just last week.


I started with a brick and Mcloud in early 90's. changed to ATT when they bought McCloud . Att got crappy in mid 90s and I went to verizon. They still have best coverage in west, but i will change in a heartbeat to something better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 17, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> So you only have RV or both.


Turned off the RV and am now on home. They said equipment was different in email correspondence with support. Looks the same to me, just a way to get another $600 out of me. Trying to figure out if I can sell my RV to a friend down the road. Seems I can’t get a straight answer from them.

Verizon is so overloaded out here I needed a good connection for work so went with RV. Glad I did as Verizon got worse. Not sure I would have been able to continue to hotspot for telework. I would have been between a rock and a hard spot for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

